
An Evening With George Steiner - lermontov
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/an-evening-with-george-steiner-1929-2020/
======
mellosouls
Great read, thanks for posting.

Steiner was insufferable at times but also at his best very enjoyable to
listen to as an old-fashioned intellectual conversationalist that we don't get
much exposure to anymore - at least in mainstream media.

I always enjoyed seeing him pop up on TV or the radio - this article reminded
me of a time he made Christian and easily-irritated debate host Melvyn Bragg
snap at him for dismissing Christianity as a "Jewish heresy" or somesuch like
an attention-seeking adolescent might.

A curious mixture of cleverness and social awkwardness at times.

